# Capping Powders



## powders101 (Sep 30, 2011)

CAPPING POWDERS:

Requirements:
capping machine (ie: Cap-M-Quick, The Capsule Machine)
blank caps: size 0 or 00
set of scales: must be accurate with very small measures
powder of selected compound (ie: anavar, clomid, Dianabol - methandrostenolone - , etc.)
filler powder (ie: sodium bicarbonate, corn starch, etc.)
mortar and pestle for mixing purposes
Procedure for an accurate mix:
To make this easier to follow, I will refer to the selected compound powder as 'CP' and the filler powder as 'FP'.
place blank caps in the capping machine
fill the caps with the FP (make sure they are completely full)
empty the caps out onto the scales and weight the FP
divide the weight of the total FP by the number of capsules the machine produces per time
clean the scales off before proceeding
place blank caps in the capping machine
fill the caps with the CP (make sure they are completely full)
empty the caps onto the scales and weigh the CP
divide the weight of the total CP by the number of capsules the machine produces per time
You will now need to determine the ratio of weights of the respective powders CP:FP which you have just capped and weighed.
Remember now that you have 24 caps of CP and 24 caps of FP for a total of 48 caps.

This is just an example of weights:

We determined that our total FP weight for the 24 caps was 18,000 mg or 750 mg per cap.
We determined that our total CP weight for the 24 caps was 10,800 mg or 450 mg per cap.

If you are making 100 mg caps of a specific compound for use, then your equations would look like this:
Note: 100 mg does not represent the weight of the cap but rather the active indredient of the finished cap.

100 mg CP = (unknown number) mg FP

450 mg CP = 750 mg FP
100 mg CP = 750 mg FP / 4.5 mg CP
100 mg CP = 166.67 mg FP

750 mg FP - 166.67 mg FP = 583.33 mg FP

583.33 mg represents exactly how much FP must be used per cap to allow for the presence of the CP.

Therefore, to make 48 - 100 mg caps of the specified compound in this example, you would need:
27,999.84 mg of FP
4,800 mg CP
To mix the CP and FP together you will need to use the mortar and pestle.
For a proper mix, make sure that the amount of FP you are adding to the mortar is equal to the existing CP or CP+FP as the mix progresses.
place all of the CP in the mortar (4,800 mg from the above example)
place an equal amount of the FP in the mortar (4,800 mg)
mix for a few minutes
place an equal amount of FP in the mortar (this time 9,600 mg which is equal to 4,800 mg CP + 4,800 mg FP)
mix for a few minutes
place the remaining FP into the mortar and mix
You are now ready to cap.
Follow the directions of the particular capping machine which you are using.


----------

